# Shrimp Question...



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Hey guys, I purchased two cherry shrimps yesterday and they were both pregnant females, the guy at the LPS told me my betta couldn't eat them but I knew from reading here that theres a possibility Kudo could definitely do it. Last night before I went to bed they were in the plant and happy and when I woke up this morning I couldnt find them. Could they have buried in the gravel? Or do you think Kudo may have had a midnight snack =( I really love those shrimp and I was really happy having them. I guess I won't be able to put them in there with Kudo...*


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

it's possible that Kudo probably ate them.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

How big is your tank?

Shrimp don't bury them selves, so unless there are decorations they could be hiding in, it is most likely that they got eaten.

I suggest you don't listen to petstore employees, or your wallet will just suffer.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*I wasn't really listening to him, like I said I knew that there was a possibility that they could be eaten, since everyone on here has mentioned that some bettas will snack on them. My tank is 10 gallons. There are some plants and two hiding spots but I think you're both right and Kudo ate them *sigh**


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

2 hiding spots are not sufficient. Because of their unnatural red color it's like trying to hide from the police but wearing a reflective highly visible outfit. 

Even if the shrimps were pregnant, the babies wouldn't have lasted more than 1 week. When shrimp are scared, they will drop their eggs to save their own lives.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Shrimp are excellent hiders. EXCELLENT. Having said this, boys turn into sharks when they see shrimp usually. Odds are they got killed. Wait... do you have a filter? You can find them IN the filter often. I found 4-5 hiding in there before I got a sponge over the intake tube.

Even if killed, you should have some remains. If he ate two whole pregnant mommas he would be a balloon.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Silverfang - I do have a filter, I didn't see them before when I checked though. I did notice Kudo had a very full tummy though and Ive never seen it that big before! But you're right I thought there would be remains as well but I haven't found any!*


----------

